# What model?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Just wanted to ask if the Maxima with a CA20 engine is model 1990?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The CA 20 motor is a 200sx 2.0 liter engine. Not found in a maxima.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *The CA 20 motor is a 200sx 2.0 liter engine. Not found in a maxima. *


The CA20 IS found in the Maxima, just not in the US...

Where are you, NZ???


----------

